# Yanmar Brakes



## Norm4012 (Oct 13, 2021)

We have been trying to unlock a rear tire on a 1610d Yanmar tractor. The brake shoes are froze up inside of the drum. I have the outer cover moved out about a 1/4 inch. But i dont want to break the outer cover. Any ideas of how to get the cover off? The outer brake arm is froze up.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Norm4012, welcome to the forum.

Try to get the actuating cam in neutral position. Spray liberally with penetrating oil. 

You have made a 1/4 inch of progress with the drum. If necessary, keep prying all around the drum, to get it over the shoes, a little bit art a time..


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Norm4012 said:


> We have been trying to unlock a rear tire on a 1610d Yanmar tractor. The brake shoes are froze up inside of the drum. I have the outer cover moved out about a 1/4 inch. But i dont want to break the outer cover. Any ideas of how to get the cover off? The outer brake arm is froze up.


From the Yanmar YM Experts -





Replacing brake shoes on your Yanmar tractor 

More insight - 





You're working on a Japan made tractor from the Gray market. It's nothing like any American made machine. 
So, get your METRIC tools out and understand dry and wet brakes depending on your model.


----------

